# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Միասին երկրպագենք

## Taurus

՝Առաջարկում եմ միասին երկրպագենք Բարսելոնաին կիրակի օրը ժամը 22:00 ին կայանալիք Barcelona-Real M. խաղում, կարելի է գնալ Tiffozzi (Տերյանի վրա), համ էլ Barcamania.ru-ի էրեխեքի հետ էլ կծանոթանանք:
Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց ուզում եք, ես պլանավորում եմ գնալ!!!

----------


## Kita

90%-ով գալիս եմ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> 90%-ով գալիս եմ


ես էլ  :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ես եկել եմ ասեմ, որ իմ վրա հույս չդնեք:

Իմ հանդեպ կատարվող բոլոր պարտադրումները կդիտարկեմ, որպես մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում:

ՉԵՄ ԳԱԼՈՒ  :Angry2:

----------


## GevSky

> ՝Առաջարկում եմ միասին երկրպագենք Բարսելոնաին կիրակի օրը ժամը 22:00 ին կայանալիք Barcelona-Real M. խաղում, կարելի է գնալ Tiffozzi (Տերյանի վրա), համ էլ Barcamania.ru-ի էրեխեքի հետ էլ կծանոթանանք:
> Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց ուզում եք, ես պլանավորում եմ գնալ!!!


Ես մի տարիա հաչում եմ  ու առաջարկում եմ որ մի տեղ գնանք, ես ասեցի որ գնալու եմ ով կմիանա ինձ ոչ մեկ ձեն չհանեց, ես մտածում եմ Վերոնա ինքը նույն Տիֆոզինա Իսահակյանի վրա, բայց վաղը ես գնալու եմ, տեղեր բրոնյա անեմ

----------


## Armeno

> Առաջարկում եմ միասին երկրպագենք Բարսելոնաին կիրակի օրը ժամը 22:00 ին կայանալիք Barcelona-Real M. խաղում, կարելի է գնալ Tiffozzi (Տերյանի վրա), համ էլ Barcamania.ru-ի էրեխեքի հետ էլ կծանոթանանք:
> Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց ուզում եք, ես պլանավորում եմ գնալ!!!


Ուզում ա  տանից երկրպագեք, սրճարաններից, թե մարզադաշտից, մեկ ա *ՌԵԱԼԸ ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ Ա*!!!!!!

----------


## GevSky

Ես էսոր Տիֆոզի էի գնացել տեղի համար, սեղանը 10.000 դր արժի, որպես ավանս, այսինքն էդքանի ել կարաս առևտուր անես, ես գնալու եմ, ով կուզենա թող ICQ-ով կապնվի իմ հետ:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ուզում ա  տանից երկրպագեք, սրճարաններից, թե մարզադաշտից, մեկ ա *ՌԵԱԼԸ ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ Ա*!!!!!!


Իմ կարծիքով դու էլ քո ասածին չես հավատում :LOL:

----------


## Anul

այս կիրակի է? ես էլ կուզեմ գալ

----------


## Taurus

Ուրեմն այսպես, ես 21:45 հաստատ լինելու եմ այնտեղ:

----------


## Anul

> Ուրեմն այսպես, ես 21:45 հաստատ լինելու եմ այնտեղ:


 ափսոս տենց ուշ է սկսվում  :Sad:  բայց որ մեկն եք գնում Էդ?

----------


## Taurus

> ափսոս տենց ուշ է սկսվում  բայց որ մեկն եք գնում Էդ?





> ՝Առաջարկում եմ միասին երկրպագենք Բարսելոնաին կիրակի օրը ժամը 22:00 ին կայանալիք Barcelona-Real M. խաղում, կարելի է գնալ Tiffozzi *(Տերյանի վրա)*, համ էլ Barcamania.ru-ի էրեխեքի հետ էլ կծանոթանանք:
> Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց ուզում եք, ես պլանավորում եմ գնալ!!!


էն մեկի անունը Verona-ա

----------


## GevSky

> Ուրեմն այսպես, ես 21:45 հաստատ լինելու եմ այնտեղ:


Քեզ նկարագրի որ իրար ճանաչենք (եթե ցանկություն կլնինի), չնայած դու ինձ շատ հեշտ կճանաչես, ես Բարսայի օրիգինալ ֆորմով եմ լինելու հետևը գրած GEV , նայիր ավատրիս :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովորդ Էդոն նոր ասեց որ տեղերը պրծել են ընենց որ 
Ես եմ, Էդոն, Ներսեսը, մի հոգի էլ անունը չեմ հիշում,
 Կիտան, Անուլը պետքա հլը որ ճշտեն  :Ok:

----------


## NoemI

> Ուզում ա  տանից երկրպագեք, սրճարաններից, թե մարզադաշտից, մեկ ա *ՌԵԱԼԸ ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ Ա*!!!!!!


ինչ հետաքրքիր  է Քո կարծիքը հաշվի չեն առել, ով էլ հաղթի՝ չնայած գիտեմ, միևնույն է Բարսայի խաղը յուրահատուկ է լինելու

----------


## Armeno

> ինչ հետաքրքիր է Քո կարծիքը հաշվի չեն առել, ով էլ հաղթի՝ չնայած գիտեմ, միևնույն է *Բարսայի խաղը յուրահատուկ է լինելու*


Համաձայն եմ՝ խեղճացած

----------


## GevSky

> Ժողովորդ Էդոն նոր ասեց որ տեղերը պրծել են ընենց որ 
> Ես եմ, Էդոն, Ներսեսը, մի հոգի էլ անունը չեմ հիշում,
>  Կիտան, Անուլը պետքա հլը որ ճշտեն


Ես հենց էսօր (21.12.07  18:30 - կողմերը) մտել եմ Տիֆոզզի ու սեղանեմ ռեզերվ արել մի հատ 2 սեղանել դեռ ազատ կար, վերջի սեղաններն էին…

----------


## GevSky

Յա՜ էս նոր մարդա էկել, այնել ոչ սովորական այլ ԲԱՐՍԻՍՏ :Hands Up: 
Նոյեմի ջան բարի գալուստ մեր ջրերը :LOL:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## Taurus

Ժող սեղանը կա, 9:30ից մերն ա

----------

